# Those Quartz Watches



## bib (Sep 6, 2004)

I've just feed my Casio with a new battery (after 15 years?). I wore it for years until the battery died.

I have to say that the battery has been inside all this time (it's wrong, I know), but no damages at all.

It needs a new rubber strap, and a crystal polishing.

I would like to share with you a poor picture if I'm lucky










And the question: Does quartz watches live forever?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks like it!

Or to put another question, Outside of water/ mechanical damage,Have you ever seen a dead one? I havn't.


----------



## bib (Sep 6, 2004)

And another question: Is this quartz movement similar to present ones?

It looks bigger and stronger


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The 'bigger and stronger' is not the bit likely to fail but the insulation in the chip or coil or a nano wire broken.

But i have to agree, the 'heavy duty' ones look best.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...and a pic of a nano wire.

ATTACHED IMAGE.

.


----------

